# Foods to eat/avoid



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello,

Found this interesting site that I want to share.
http://www.anxietynomore.co.uk/food_and_anxiety.html

(How is it the best way to eat garlic?)

Unfortunately I'm a tea lover and secondly a chocoholic, and this means I can't eat it. Couldn't I cut back on sugar and chocolate, or give them up entirely but still have my cup of tea? I know that junk food isn't good for you mentally and physically.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Tea is calming for me :sus


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm drinking tea & eating a piece of choc right now LOL


----------



## Silence (Jul 4, 2009)

Avoid carbs at all cost. Potatoes, rice, bread, it all turns into sugar in your body. Eat lots of fruits, vegges, nuts, meat. Some chocolate (dark) is good for you once in a while too. I find I feel much better when I eat non-carb foods. Try to have six small meals per day. You'll feel great.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Silence said:


> Try to have six small meals per day. You'll feel great.


That sounds expensive, and time consuming. Though it does make sense.

Plus, wouldn't you start to lose a lot of weight if you cut out carbs?


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

Just avoid sugar and high starch foods, if you want to eat them make sure you exercise after or else the high blood sugar will cause symptoms to flare. 

Tea is good for you as long as you space it throughout the day, there is a chemical in green tea with counteracts the caffiene so even though your getting a "high" the other chemical gives you a calming effect. Dark chocolate by itself is actually pretty healthy and relatively low in caffiene, its just all the other ingredients they add into conventional chocolate bars that make it unhealthy.

Also eat foods that are not processed, with little to no additives. 

Alternate between some healthy fats into your diet like olive oil (don't cook at too high temp.) or coconut oil,, seasame oil, walnut oil etc..

It has helped alot in alleviating some anxiety from my life, it might help you also.:idea


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I never drink things other than milk or water. Giving up chocolate would be hard, I have pretty much given it up but I could not go without it forever, so I keep a pretty clean diet but I eat junk food and chocolate on sundays so I can get my chocolate fix.


----------

